
Sefaria for Democracy - compsciphd
https://democracy.sefaria.org
======
compsciphd
and their explanation of what it is, for those who haven't spent time in the
world of jewish texts.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vREoqWlYLC68jScm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vREoqWlYLC68jScm2yBO2cZY1SbLOjj67Tu59VdVVYf1lbnNIxiKG07GSNKlg6p77kIpauiqPRZsSsk/pub)

